# Track laying question



## CircusFreakGritz (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey guys,

When guys lay your track, do you glue it or use nails? If I use cork, will the nails stay inside the cork or is the cork too soft and the nails just come undone?

ALSO, I'm thinking of using that heavy-duty foam material as the base for my layout, not plywood. Do those black track nails come undone easily if nailed into that type of foam base? I'm going to build bench work using plywood then use a foam base. I also plan on using some flex-track for a tight trolley loop and don't want the tension from the track to pull it off the table!

Thanks!
Scott


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Scott,

You'll likely find that foam will ultimately not grab nails all that well. Cork will offer some grab, but ... in both cases, you probaly want to add some dabs of glue (or dabs of caulk adhesive) when you're confident that the track is in "just the right" position.

Now, in terms of flex track "tension" ... you really should read through Choo Choo Greg's awesome tip/demo on how to PREBEND flextrack to avoid that very problem. Very clever (and easy), in my opinion:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3931

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Scott...I put my track directly on the plywood with no cork or any other roadbed under it. I still ballasted the track, so it looks authentic. I would probably prefer to have roadbed under it, but I also feels that it "limits" me somewhat. For example, what if I realize that I want to re-do some track...now I have roadbed that is likely glued down and hard to take up. I am not trying to discourage you from using roadbed...I just simply chose not to.

For my track, I just nailed it all in place. It was quite difficult, though, to nail into the plywood (nails wanted to keep bending). It holds well though! Something like particle board might be easier to nail into. I only soldered joints in the curves and hard-to-reach areas. Good luck!

Chad


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

mr_x_ite_ment said:


> Scott... Something like particle board might be easier to nail into. Chad


You've got to be real careful if using particle board, as it tends to want to split and break when being nailed. Of course, the track nail is so small that the particle board probably wouldn't break, but then again, it may. However, there is one way to get around this. Take a little bitty tiny drill bit (a fraction smaller than the diameter of the nail) in a drummel and drill into the particle board through the nail holes of the track. Then nail the track down to the particle board. 

If done properly, the nails will stay nice and snug and you won't split or break your particle board. Of course, the big negative about this process is that it's very time consuming, but just the same, it will work. The alternative to this of course is to glue your track down to the particle board instead. This is basiclally why that particle board would not be my first choice.

Routerman


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

That is good advice, jz...I am sure particle board has its negatives too. I am always so reluctant to glue track, as I always want the ability to re-do it easily if need be. You bring up good points! Thanks for the thoughts!

Chad


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Particle board ?!? 

You might want to delve into the land of MDF ... a much more stable product for the cost.

TJ


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

I have never worked with MDF. From what I have read, I am sure it would be a good choice. My whole point was to try to find something easier to nail track to. I didn't mind nailing it to plywood, it was just a pain at times...but it holds VERY well. I assume the MDF accepts nails nicely...I would also hope it doesn't allow the nails to become loose over time.

If one is gluing track down, I imagine it isn't quite as critical the kind of surface you have...although, I would guess most guys would tack it in place temporarily while gluing. I have just never been a fan of gluing something that I may want to pull up and re-configure someday.

Chad


----------



## Rail Jumper (Dec 14, 2010)

What about building the bench work using plywood then laying sheet cork over the entire top. then you could put the track down on the same level as roads & buildings. ???


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

I kind of already do that now, Rail, but I am sure it wouldn't hurt to have a cork layer down over everything if one would choose that. Would definitely make things quiet!


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

You don't want to get into the world of trying to nail into MDF. I'd recommend sticking with plywood for your base if you don't go with the heavy foam. You really can't nail into MDF with much success. That Medium Density Fiberboard is a nail killer.

Both MDF and Particle board have bad reactions to water. Swelling, splitting, etc. If you accidentally spill a beverage on / near your layout you don't want a sudden bulge pulling everything apart.

I work with a lot of MDF, and it's hard to cut, and is really heavy. All in all, I think you're better off with the plywood. 

I'm using heavy 1.5" foam for my base, and will be adding construction adhesive to the nails when I fix my track in place. It's not as good a hold as plywood, but taking it apart for future modifications will be easier.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Like I said, I don't know much about MDF, but the little I have read on it I understand that it does not hold smooth nails very well. I have just stayed with the plywood because I always have. My layout is already built...if I was to build another one, I would not rule MDF out, but I would want to know more about it. If loosening nails would be a problem, I would probably not go with it.

Chad


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

You're right, loosening nails would be a problem. Also, its dust is a pain in the rear to control. 

Its big advantage would be sound control. That stuff just doesn't transmit vibrations.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

I understand that it resists warping too.


----------



## MattyVoodoo (Oct 26, 2010)

I used sheets of GOS Plywood (good one side) then used adhesive to stick down 1.5 "pink board" foam sheets. Then glued down my foam roadbed with no-more-nails quick set, and then used grey latex caulking spread thin to hold the track, and the grey caulking blended into the ballast and looks great. And the GOS Plywood is solid and very nice and flat like MDF, but much lighter. And YES, MDF is a pain in the A** to nail into.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

That sounds like a great plan. I might have to use that plan for holding down the track. Hmmmm


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Not that I'm touting MDF as the end-all, be-all magic board, but I'm happy with it on my end. I predrill holes (tiny bits) and use serrated nails if I want extra holding power.

Yes, it has some downsides: heavy; surface will distort if it gets wet. But I like that it's so dimensionally stable and dead-flat otherwise.

My two cents ...

TJ


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Yea, TJ, I have learned that MDF is very strong. I realize that all material has pro's and con's in their properties. There are things I don't like about good old plywood too. If I was to start all over, I don't even know what I would use right now.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

It's hard to believe just how many options there are. Part of what drove me to choose foam is that I would like to take the layout and display it at some point. The foam is nice and light and lends itself to that pretty well, especially in smaller segments.

I'd probably use MDF for a permanent installation, especially as the foundation layer. I might even go with a 1/8" ply over it just to give me something workable to nail into.


----------

